# posting pics from android



## ZLogic (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey there, so i don't own a computer and do everything from my phone. When i try to upload my pics it says the file size is too big. How do i shrink a photo on my android phone?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Haven't done this myself, but there seem to be quite a few options out there...

http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/best-free-image-editor-android.htm


----------



## Spuddnick (Feb 15, 2012)

When ever i have that problem i have to go in and crop the pic to a acceptable size, u may also be able to reduse the resolution of the pic to bring it down too


----------

